# Has Anyone Tried Kefir or GoodBelly?



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

For the past several months I have been using Lifeway Kefir with good results-at least until I took the amoxicillin that screwed up my system. Now I find when I take the Kefir I am bloated in the morning and have very large, loose movements. So last night I used some GoodBelly and spent the night with horrible abdominal cramps and had two loose movements during the night. Has anyone else tried either of these products? Please let me know.


----------



## ArielScott (Mar 15, 2011)

kellysmom said:


> For the past several months I have been using Lifeway Kefir with good results-at least until I took the amoxicillin that screwed up my system. Now I find when I take the Kefir I am bloated in the morning and have very large, loose movements. So last night I used some GoodBelly and spent the night with horrible abdominal cramps and had two loose movements during the night. Has anyone else tried either of these products? Please let me know.


Hi there - this is Ariel from GoodBelly. I saw your question and wanted to offer some information that might help explain the symptoms you're experiencing. While probiotics aren't known to have any negative side effects, some people can notice an increase in certain symptoms when starting a new probotic regimen, including bloating, and occasionally, mild diarrhea. The digestive tract is lined with billions of bacteria, both good and bad, but when you take probiotics the good bacteria displace the bad bacteria which can occasionally cause the symptoms you're describing. Some people find that a more gradual introduction of probiotics suits them better, starting with only a few tablespoons and then gradually working up. Please feel free to reach out to me if you'd like to talk this through.


----------



## LifewayKefir (Mar 17, 2011)

kellysmom said:


> For the past several months I have been using Lifeway Kefir with good results-at least until I took the amoxicillin that screwed up my system. Now I find when I take the Kefir I am bloated in the morning and have very large, loose movements. So last night I used some GoodBelly and spent the night with horrible abdominal cramps and had two loose movements during the night. Has anyone else tried either of these products? Please let me know.


Co-sign Ariel's well said response. Additionally, when you begin an antibiotic regimen, the good bacteria are also killed off in addition to the bad -- think of it as collateral damage in your digestive system. Thus, your body had to once again readjust to the probiotics (the good bacteria) you were at one time used to. Have your symptoms subsided now that it has been a few days? Like Ariel, I'm also available if you need any further assistance.-Derek MillerLifeway Foods, Inc.


----------



## rasputin (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not certain that it helped with my digestive problems since they were improved before i tried it but its probably the tastiest IBS cure that I tried. good stuff!


----------

